# 1994 Nissan Sunny/Sentra B11 ........?



## Guest (Sep 1, 2003)

After hours trawling the web with little or no success, I arrived here, I hope someone can help me with some information. 

I am from the UK, but spend a lot of time in Thailand. I need to buy a vehicle over there, but the prices are horrendous (compared to UK, anyway). Now I have worked in the motor trade for 10 years, so I have a pretty good idea of what constitutes a good second hand buy.

The old nissan sunny B11, 1300cc was always a "good" (if somewhat bland) car. Functional, economical, reliable and comfortable, but as far as I was aware they were only produced from 1982 til 1986. The problem was the last cars were made in 1986, which is just too old. For my budget of GBP2000 I expect a car not older than 10 years, with low mileage, service history and accident free.

After looking at various publications, I have seen many "Nissan Sunny FF" for sale in Thailand, varying from 1990 to 1994. This is the B11 shape that ceased production (or so I thought) in'86. 
Has anyone heard about this ? I only found one very short article on the web concerning an alliance between Thailand and Malaysia in 1990 to build B11.

What I want to avoid is buying an '86 car that has been imported from Japan in'94 and been registered as a '94 car. Could anyone confirm that these B11 sunnys (or sentras) were actually being produced up to '94, and if so where ? Any information would be greatly appreciated.

Regards,

C.L.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

i do believe your instinct is correct... a lot of used Japanese (JDM) cars get sent to southeast asia where they are re-registered... most owners, quite dishonestly, only put the year of their *re-registration* in their ads...

if the ads have pictures and they say they're 90-94, i'd say bull... in SEA, we got the B12s around that time already, and i highly doubt that Thailand is getting older cars than the Philippines... most likely, if Thai cars are right-hookers (as yours in the UK are) then they're re-registered JDMs.

the only re-manufacturer of Nissan i know of in SEA is Yulon in Taiwan, but they didn't start that early... there is the possibility that those cars were re-manufactured locally or were offered as "taxi-only" bargain packages... Toyota does similar things... but i highly doubt it.

Good luck finding your car!... they might still be good if they're straight JDM, but if they were used in Thailand for that long, i highly doubt they're still pristine.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

EDIT... double post. sorry.


----------



## g2ef_be1even1h (Oct 5, 2006)

coltlongbone said:


> After hours trawling the web with little or no success, I arrived here, I hope someone can help me with some information.
> 
> I am from the UK, but spend a lot of time in Thailand. I need to buy a vehicle over there, but the prices are horrendous (compared to UK, anyway). Now I have worked in the motor trade for 10 years, so I have a pretty good idea of what constitutes a good second hand buy.
> 
> ...


OMG it's good if i found this forum before .Cos i'm in Bkk,THailand..I wanna help you but it's too late.Next time if you think i can do sth for you .Let's me know.I'm happy to talk about a car to every1 ..SEE YOU


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

I'd love to see a picture of these '94 B11's. That would be a treat. I wonder what type of grill they got and other trim bits. 

I have an '86 US B11 Sentra, and just got a set of Sunny emblems for it from an enthusiast in Portugal. 









Anyone know how I can restore these emblems? I can use chrome spray paint, but I don't want them to look "repainted".

Mike


----------



## bob89sentra (Sep 15, 2005)

blownb310 said:


> I'd love to see a picture of these '94 B11's. That would be a treat. I wonder what type of grill they got and other trim bits.
> 
> I have an '86 US B11 Sentra, and just got a set of Sunny emblems for it from an enthusiast in Portugal.
> 
> ...


Silver leaf, then Clear coat?


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Siver leaf....interesting. Where would I get silver leaf. I mean, what types of applications is it generally used in?


----------



## bob89sentra (Sep 15, 2005)

blownb310 said:


> Siver leaf....interesting. Where would I get silver leaf. I mean, what types of applications is it generally used in?



It can usually be aquired in hobby and jewelry stores. They sell gold leaf, and silver leaf, which is basically a very thin layer of gold or silver colored foil with an adhesive backing, that you can stick onto all sorts of art projects, and the emblems, then use a hobby knife to trim around the letters. The clear coat helps keep everything together, and if you take your time with it You can get it to look really good, and will last several years. I did notice when power washing the car that the foil wanted to peel up if you spray directly at it.


----------

